# Still trying to hone my shooting skills



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

I have never been involved in a civilian shooting. My only face to face military firefight happened in 1952 and was over so quickly with no actual injury consequences to either to me or my enemy, that I am not an authority or experienced enough to recommend the best places to aim on an attacker. Thus, my comments are based only upon what I have read and upon my own personal opinions about training for protection purposes.

I spend about two hours each week at the range doing very simple drills. I place targets 5 feet, 5 yards, ten yards and 15 yards from my firing line. At times, I am stationary when I shoot. Other times I try to walk fast forward, backward and sideways while shooting.

I point and shoot at a fast rate for me at the 5 foot and 5 yard targets. I sight fire at a slower rate at the more distant targets.

Years ago, I stopped using bulls' eye targets in favor of silhouette body targets that I purchase or facsimile head targets that I make on my computer. I did so in order to develop a mind-set reflex on what I believe an attacker might look like and aim at small center mass body points and at the head.

Last week I placed this target 10 and 15 yards from my shooting line. My sidearm was a FNS40 loaded with American Eagle AE40R3 165gr FMJ.



While my hits do not measure up to the accuracy of many shooters, I am pleased that at 83 years of age, I am still able to see the target clearly enough to place hits that will do some serious damage.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I shoot in much the same way. I have never shot for groups and MOB (minute of badguy) is all the accuracy I need. When I shot the course of fire for my SC permit (50 rounds total from low ready and holster, at 3-5-7-10-15 yards) here was my target. Used a Colt Defender 3" 1911 in .45 ACP and fired as rapidly as I could. Prior to going to the range, the instructor checked out everyone's guns and told me that it's tough to qualify with a little 1911 (my son was shooting a 3" Kimber that day as well). I told him I'd do just fine and he game me a smirk and moved on. When he scored my target he looked rather amazed. Many folks were shooting .22s that day and a third of them didn't qualify...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

First off, thank you for your service to our nation.

At your age, you're doing fine. And your personal training regimen is similar to what I do (I'm 68). I use paper plates and index cards and have the targets flip from edge to face at varying distances. I do draw and fire, strong hand/weak hand drills, and other exercises to challenge myself with different imagined scenarios.


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 1, 2014)

Stepsan your shooting skills are phenomenal for some one your age.


----------

